# كاتدرائية نوتردام



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

*كاتدرائية نوتردام









 (تعني نوتردام سيد تنا العذراء)

تعتبر كاتدرائية نوتردام أكبر كاتدرائية في باريس،

وتقع في قلب باريس، وعلى نهر السين،

ويُمثل المبنى تحفة الفن القوطي المعماري

الذي ساد في القرن الثاني حتى بداية القرن السادس عشر،

ويعد من المعالم التاريخية في فرنسا.

تقوم كاتدرائية نوتردام في مكان بناء اول كنيسة في باريس،

وهي بازيليك إستيفان والتي كانت بدورها مبنية

على انقاض معبد جوبيتير الغالو روماني.

النسخة الاولى من الكنيسة كانت بديعة بناها

الملك شيلدبرت الاول ملك الفرنجة وذلك عام 528م،

واصبحت كاتدرائية مدينة باريس في القرن العاشر بشكلها القوطي.

لكن الغارات الرومانية ادت الى تدمير الكنيسة

فقرر اسقف باريس موريس دي سولّي (شغل منصب الاسقفية من 1160م- 1196م)

استبدالها بكاتدرائية وبدأ بناء القسم الاساسي من نوتردام عام 1163م.

ووضع الحجر الاساسي البابا الكسندر الثالث في زمن الملك لويس السابع،

واستغرق بناءها تقريبا حوالي 182 عام،

في عام1245م كمل البرج وانتهت عام 1345م.

تتكون واجهة الكنيسة من ثلاثة بوابات ضخمة هي:

من اليمين بوابة القديسة آن (حنة)

بوابة القيامة قي الوسط

ثم بوابة العذراء





مجسم للكاتدرائية من الجهات الثلاثة





 ينتصب عبر المداخل الثلاثة للكاتدرائية التماثيل الثمانية والعشرون،

وقد تم ترميمها في القرن التاسع عشر.





 اما النافذة الوردية المركزية تُصور الخلاص من السقوط،

وتُضئ النافدتان الورديتان الكبيرتان الاخريان جناح الكاتدرائية

بينما تحتفظ النافذة الشمالية بمعظم قطعها الزجاجية العائدة الى القرن الرابع عشر.





النافذتان الورديتان

وتتميز الكاتدرائية بنوافذها الرائعة الجمال،

وبزجاجها الملون والمزركش بالزخارف والنقوش،

والتي تعكس اشعة الشمس الملونة داخل الكاتدرائية وتعطي جمالا مميزا.

لقد تحطم زجاج هذه النوفذ في الحرب العالمية الثانية،

وفي خلال الانفجارات التي سببتها القوات الالمانية،

واعيد ترميمها بعد الحرب.

































هذه النوافذ من جهة واحدة فقط من الكاتدرائية



أبراج الكاتدرائية

 يبلغ طول كل برج من برجي الكاتدرائية 63م وبعض يقولون 69م،

ويمكن صعودها بسلم  286 درج يمكن رؤية قصر العدالة،

والجسور التي تربط جزيرة لاسيتي (المدينة) ببقية العاصمة.






  أما داخل الكاتدرائية: يبلغ طولها 120م وعرضها ما بين (41-50م)

وارتفاعها 52م بحيث يمكن استقبال قرابة 9000 شخص،

ويبلغ قطر كل عمود من الاعمدة الحاملة للسقف 5أمتار.

خلفية الكاتدرائية ذات نمط معماري يرجع الى القرون الوسطى

وهي تركيبية هندسية رائعة من الاقواس التي يبلغ طول اطولها 15م

وهي من تصميم المهندس جان رافي في القرن الرابع عشر



اجراس الكاتدرائية

 يوجد خمسة أجراس في الكاتدرائية

واحد منهم موجود في البرج الجنوبي ويبلغ وزنه 13 طن،

والاربعة البقية موجودة في البرج الشمالي



لقد شهدت كاتدرائية نوتردام عبر تاريخها الطويل كثير من الاحداث الهامة وهي:

عام 1239م دخلها لويس التاسع حافي القدمين حاملا

كنزه المقدس تاج الاشواك

عام 1431م في 16 ديسمبر(كانون الاول) تتويج الملك

هنري السادس ملك فرنسا

عام 1804م في 2 ديسمبر(كانون الاول) توجّ نابليون وزوجته جوزفين من قبل البابا بيوس السابع

عام 1909م تم تطويب جاندارك (بطلة فرنسا)

عام 1920م في 16 مايو(أيار) تم اعلان قداسة

جاندارك وهي شفيعة فرنسا

عام 1944م احتفل فيها الجنرال ديجول بتحرير باريس

عام 1970م في 12 نوفمبر(تشرين الثاني) اقيم فيها قداس الجناز

لوفاة الجنرال ديجول

عام 1980م في 13 مايو(ايار) احتفل الحبر الاعظم يوحنا بولس

الثاني  بقداس إلهي في فناء امام الكاتدرائية

عام 1999م اقيم فيها حفل تأبيني لرحيل فرانسوا ميترا

عام 2007م في 10 اًغسطس (آب) اقيم حفل تأبيني

لرحيل الكاردينال جون ماريا(رئيس اساقفة باريس)



تعتبر الكاتدرائية كمكان رئيسي للاحداث في رواية

احدب نوتردام للكاتب الكبير فيكتور هيجو.

يوجد كنيسة بنفس التصميم والهندسة المعمارية لكن

اصغر حجما في مونتريال في كندا.




*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

صور أخرى للكاتيدرائيه



































​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*روووووووعه جدا جدا

شكرا
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

*اول مره اشوفها 

ميرسي استاذي​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *روووووووعه جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا
> *​


*شكرا جدااا
الرب يبارك مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اول مره اشوفها
> 
> ميرسي استاذي​*


*شكرا للمرور الغالى
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2011)

مجهود رائع عزيزي الغالي

جزيل الشكر

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مجهود رائع عزيزي الغالي
> 
> جزيل الشكر
> 
> وكل سنة وانت طيب


*كل سنه وكل أسرتك بخير
شكرا جدا أخى الغااالى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2011)

جميلة جداااا يا استاذ نهيسى

شكرا ليك كتير


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميلة جداااا يا استاذ نهيسى
> 
> شكرا ليك كتير


مرور رائع جدا
شكراا
الرب يباركك


----------



## محب مايكل (22 مايو 2011)

كنيسة روعة 

تعكس قوة الكنيسة بالماضي بالمجتمع الفرنسي


----------



## النهيسى (22 مايو 2011)

محب مايكل قال:


> كنيسة روعة
> 
> تعكس قوة الكنيسة بالماضي بالمجتمع الفرنسي


شكرا جدا
للمرور الرائع
الرب يباركك​


----------

